

Behind Parallella: The Adapteva Story - neurotech1
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone/posts/336491

======
phaet0n
The back story of Adapteva [1] linked in the article is absolutely humbling
and amazing.

Everyone who reads HN, who believes in making things, in facing seeming
insurmountable odds against VC inertia, needs to read what Andreas Olofsson is
on the cusp of accomplishing.

If any kickstarter project deserves to be funded, this is the one. It's the
perfect hacker chip. It's simply asks, Hey here's some amazing compute, go for
it, build something.

This is the kind of company that could start a 1000 other companies.

I, if it isn't clear already, am super-excited and hope they get funded.

[1] [http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-blogs/eda-designline-
blog...](http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-blogs/eda-designline-
blog/4211089/From-RTL-to-GDSII-in-Just-Six-Weeks-)

